# Volksbank Arena Harz



## Suse (25. Mai 2005)

Am 11.06.05 wird auf Torfhaus die neue "Volksbank Arena Harz" eingeweiht: 47 Routen mit mehr als 900 km Strecke sollen dann im West- und Mittelharz ausgeschildert sein ... bin ich schon gespannt... 
Habe auf jeden Fall gerade ein Werbeprospekt in der Hand und bei den Touren ist echt für alle etwas dabei. 
Schau'n wir mal...
Gruss, die Suse


... ach, und man kann noch klicken: www.volksbank-arena-harz.de ! Ist aber noch nicht fertig, die Page...
Und für die Downhiller unter Euch: http://www.racepark.de


----------



## Rabbit (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo Suse,

danke für die ausserordentlich interessante Info. Die war es mir sogar Wert mal oben "festgenagelt" zu werden!

Schade nur daß man auf der Website noch keine konkreteren Infos bekommt!

Gruß, der Rabbit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (26. Mai 2005)

Suse schrieb:
			
		

> Am 11.06.05 wird auf Torfhaus die neue "Volksbank Arena Harz" eingeweiht: 47 Routen mit mehr als 900 km Strecke sollen dann im West- und Mittelharz ausgeschildert sein ... bin ich schon gespannt...
> Habe auf jeden Fall gerade ein Werbeprospekt in der Hand und bei den Touren ist echt für alle etwas dabei.
> Schau'n wir mal...
> Gruss, die Suse


Moin moin,
stimmt, laut Prospekt sind da leckere Touren drin.
Tine und ich waren letzte Woche im Harz und haben gesehen, dass "schon" viele Touren ausgeschildert sind.


----------



## Edith L. (26. Mai 2005)

Einerseits ist das sehr erfreulich und wollen wir hoffen, dass es lediglich dem Tourismus förderlich ist aber anderseits nicht dahin führt, dass das Biken abseits dieser Routen, ich kenne sie leider noch nicht, untersagt wird!

Aber immerhin stellt es eine Art "Legalisierung" dar, da die Berechtigung zum Biken auf diesen Touren offensichtlich und damit regelrecht "von oben abgesegnet" wird!


----------



## toschi (26. Mai 2005)

So, das mit der Volksbank Arena Harz ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen  , war da doch sogar ein Flyer im Starterpaket vom Marathon in Altenau am letzten WE.

Hoffen wir mal das auf den Internetseiten bald mehr zu erfahren ist, ich habe hier noch ein paar Seiten die ebenso interessant sein dürften wenn man Harztouren plant.
http://www.brockenbiker.de/ hat sogar kleine Karten eingescant  ,ein guter Ausgangspunkt für Touren ist auch Wernigerode, leider ist auf http://www.wernigerode.de nicht viel in Erfahrung zu bringen aber beim Tourismusverband liegt meines Wissens ein Tourguide Namens "Radwandern & Mountainbiken im Harz" aus. Es ist ein ringgebundener Guide mit wasserfesten Blättern und ausklappbaren Karten, kostet allerdings 4 Euro.
Sicherlich bekannt ist auch diese Seite hier http://highlights.harz-urlaub.de/biken/ mit einigen Touren und Höhenprofilen.

Unter anderem gibt es auch eine Tourbeschreibung in meinem Blog, ich werde versuchen seit diesem Jahr alle gefahrenen Touren im Harz mit Kartenscan und Höhenprofil zu dokumentieren, nach Friedrichsbrunn und Clausthal am WE wird sich wieder ein bisschen mehr auf Touren konzentriert  .


sonstige Info´s
http://www.harztourservice.de


----------



## Gerrit (28. Mai 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist aber anderseits nicht dahin führt, dass das Biken abseits dieser Routen, ich kenne sie leider noch nicht, untersagt wird!



Ist diese Info verbindlich? Von wem weißt du das?

gerrit


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.harz-biketouren.de/board/page.php?section=news&sid=

dort gibts schon Strecken-Infos.  

Hals und Beinbruch

Downhillfaller


----------



## condal (6. Juni 2005)

schaut mal hier:

http://www.bike2b.de/76-Aktuelles_News-,e_48749,r_4867.htm


viele gruesse


----------



## toschi (6. Juni 2005)

Schade das ich am 11.06. schon etwas anderes vor habe was sich auch nicht verschieben lässt, wäre eine gute Gelegenheit mit vielen Bikern ein Pläuschen zu halten und Freundschaften zu schließen.

Naja, ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern an der Sternfahrt gutes Wetter und viel Spaß.


----------



## condal (6. Juni 2005)

so, nun habe ich weitere infos; ausschnitt:

...... gibt es daher geführte radtouren von mehreren städten aus verschiedenen himmelsrichtungen  zur zentralen eröffnungsveranstaltung am morgen des 11.juni. nachfolgend die abfahrtsorte und zeiten:

altenau: 09:00h treffen an der tourist information, musikprogramm, ca.   09:30h abfahrt

bad harzburg:09:00h abfahrt am pavillon im kurpark, geeignet für ungeübte radfahrer  . ab 10:00h abfahrt für geübte fahrer  

clausthal-zellerfeld: 09:00h abfahrt an der touristinformation

goslar: 07:30h :kotz: treffen am marktplatz, 07:45h abfahrt.

hahnenklee: 09:00h abfahrt am kurhaus

st.andreasberg: 10:00h abfahrt an der bergsport arena.


das war es... 

viel spass am wochenende


----------



## Suse (6. Juni 2005)

... wobei mit Unkostenbeiträgen zu rechnen ist (definitiv: Goslar, 10e inkl. Geschenk und Imbiss: http://www.goslar.de/aktuelles/mountainbike.htm ).

War gerade letzte Woche im Harz und habe festgestellt, dass schon eine Menge ausgeschildert ist. In den Orten und an Kreuzungen immer mit Ziel, im Wald dann nur die Richtungen. Habe auch schon ein Stück gefunden, was mich schon beeindruckt hat: der 3-Jungen-Weg zwischen Wildemann und Lauthenthal gehört zu einer Strecke. Der ist schon schön schmal und etwas schwieriger, da hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass der dazu gehört! Finde ich aber gut. Und was ich an blauen Wegen bisher sah, war auch einfach und "Einsteigergeeignet".

Wie auch immer: nächste Woche wieder in die Berge und auf nach Torfhaus...

Die Suse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condal (6. Juni 2005)

hallo suse,

und ich tippe   alles aus der zeitung ab die mir das fremdenverkehrsamt bad harzbug zugesandt hat ;-)).. .. danke für deine weiteren infos..


----------



## Tatze83 (17. Juni 2005)

ich werde am WE mal soviele Touren ausprobieren, wie es meine Kraft als Flachlandfahrer zulässt   

Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, ich hab da mal was in die Fahrgemeinschaft eingetragen.

Vielleicht fährt ja jemand mit


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (17. Juni 2005)

nach dem was ich gesehen habe. Sind die Touren nur in Fahrtrichtung ausgeschildert, wer mal andersrum radeln will viel Spass


----------



## chris29 (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
hab diesen Beitrag wohl übersehen und einen neuen gestartet.
Habe mir heute die Karte mit dem dazu gehörigen Tourbook gekauft, kostet insg. 12,80 . Ist Zwar rel. teuer, dafür sind alle Touren beschrieben und auf einzeln herausnehmbaren Blättern eingezeichnet.
Ich komme zwar aus Altenau aber kenne dennoch nicht alle Wege, speziell richtung Seesen bin ich noch nicht unterwegs gewesen.
Kann den kauf nur empfehlen, nur nach den Wegweisern zu fahren war mir zu anstrengend, wenn man die Tour grob im Kopf hat, wird es einfacher.
VG
Christian


----------



## roterOberharzer (7. Juli 2005)

HarzerUrstoff schrieb:
			
		

> nach dem was ich gesehen habe. Sind die Touren nur in Fahrtrichtung ausgeschildert, wer mal andersrum radeln will viel Spass



Manchmal macht es schon Spass in Fahrtrichtung zu fahren. 

@chris29
Probiers mal mit der Tour S3, ich bin von Clausthal aus gefahren und in Wildemann eingestiegen. Sehr nette Tour. Lediglich am eigentlich Ausgangsort etwas blöd gelegt die Strecke

Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen sich mit Tourbook vorzubereiten, die Auschhilderung allein ist manchmal zu wenig


----------



## chris29 (8. Juli 2005)

roterOberharzer schrieb:
			
		

> @chris29
> Probiers mal mit der Tour S3, ich bin von Clausthal aus gefahren und in Wildemann eingestiegen. Sehr nette Tour. Lediglich am eigentlich Ausgangsort etwas blöd gelegt die Strecke
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen sich mit Tourbook vorzubereiten, die Auschhilderung allein ist manchmal zu wenig


Hallo,
die Tour sieht gut aus, jedenfalls ne gute Marathonvorbereitung, 52,2 Km und über 1600 Hm ist schon nicht schlecht, werde ich mir bestimmt mal antun. Aber vorher hab ich hier von Altenau aus noch ein paar Touren abzufahren.

Das Tourbook ist echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Nachtrag zum Tourbook:
Wer Interesse an so einem Teil hat bitte per Mail melden.

Das Ding kostet 12,80 plus 2,50  Versand. Dabei ist eine Schutzhülle, eine große Übersichtskarte 1:75.000 mit allen 47 Touren, das Tourbook und eine kleine Schutzhülle für die Tourkärtchen.

VG
Christian


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Juli 2005)

Hi,

hat vielleicht jemand die Harz Arena Touren mit GPS aufgezeichnet???Das wäre besser als das Papier mit rumzuschleppen.

Viele Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------

